

Oracle product manager on the future of JDK development and licensing - abp
http://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/2010/09/oracle_and_openjdk.html

======
abp
_Oracle will work with the OpenJDK code base and the OpenJDK community like
Sun did._

That means ignoring the community?

For example: <http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6351276>

